# 40 year old Ariens futile parts search



## Will_Workforgear (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm new to this site (recommended by Scot's vintage ariens website) in hopes someone can help me find some parts for my 1973 Ariens 10000 series snowblower. I'm new to snowblowers in general as I never had a driveway to clear before last year. Got a single stage that was woefully inadequate to the task and this fall found this working 2-stage at a very reasonable price. I'm reasonably handy and willing to try to fix anything, even if I've no idea what I'm doing. It runs well and then starts bogging down under load after 15-20 minutes of work. Plug gets wet (running rich) so I got a hotter plug which helped but didn't fix. Thought I'd rebuild the carb and replace the points but can find no matches for my numbers. Tecumseh engine model #H60 75003B, Walbro carburetor #LMB107, which I found Tecumseh crosses to #631068. Anyone know where I can find parts for this, or must I junk it and drop twice the cash for half the machine. Thanx, W.W.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Hello Will,
oh, im sure we can find a carb kit to fit your carb! 
Tecumseh carb kits are cheap and plentiful..
the only trick is figuring out which one you need..
I dont know yet, but im sure we can figure it out soon..



Will_Workforgear said:


> ..or must I junk it and drop twice the cash for half the machine. Thanx, W.W.


absolutely not!  (no need to junk it..probably ever..I expect to keep my '71 Ariens running another 40 years)

as for other parts for your snowblower, they are also relatively easy to find..
I have ideas for finding parts here:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Ariens/Page11.html#question10

I recently bought a carb kit for my '71 Ariens, but I dont remember exactly how I found the kit number..I will dig into it..
Scot


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Should be Tecumseh part # 31840 for the rebuild kit.

Parts and Diagrams for Tecumseh CA-631068A


----------



## Will_Workforgear (Jan 22, 2013)

Shryp,
Tecumseh part #31840 doesn't look right. The main Adjust. screw assembly (needle in the bottom of the bowl) is longer than mine. I have no unthreaded middle section.
Thanx, W.W.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

First welcome to the group. Glad you joined in, and stick around, these guys will find what you're looking for.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

If you can get the spec number and serial number for the engine we can get you the exact carb kit for your exact engine. it is the numbers following H60 75003B on your engine tag on the recoil shroud. 

points are easy all the h series engines use the same they are tecumseh part number 30547A and condenser is tecumseh part number 30548B

both can be found at any small engine shop or online at any parts site.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

the spec number is the important one. it will give the exact carb set up for your application


----------



## Will_Workforgear (Jan 22, 2013)

Serial # 4183 05329. There may be a 1 or a T at the end, but very worn from the throttle cable. Thanx for the ignition parts numbers. I'll replace them to make sure I have a strong spark.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

on the spec number portion 75003b could it be f, g or h?


----------



## Will_Workforgear (Jan 22, 2013)

I've been asked that before and it looks like its either an 8 or a B and I've googled up others having a B series. But I'm thinkin' I may have to replace the carb as I can't find any parts of any kind for this "hen's tooth" of a *@#% carburetor.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

you shouldnt have to. the b or g or h just gives linkage, that you dont need as you have yours. and it gives the style of throttle and choke lever.

Let me do some more digging.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

pictures would help.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

looks like original carb number was 631068 and rebuild kit 31390

rebuild kit here

Outdoor Distributors - Lawn Mower Parts

found the info here

Small Engine Technical Forum • View topic - Tecumseh LMB carb ??

or kit here a lot cheaper. I recently ordered from them

http://www.psep.biz/store/tecumseh_carburetor_kits.htm


----------



## Will_Workforgear (Jan 22, 2013)

td5771 said:


> pictures would help.


Our camera memory card is full. The wife is getting a new one tomorrow. I'll take some pics this weekend. I'll order the kit now anyway as it seems a cheap gamble with reasonable odds. Thanx so much for your continued support and efforts. I'm just across the sound from you on the CT shoreline. Its not the snowbelt, but the wet stuff gets heavy for my old back.


----------



## Will_Workforgear (Jan 22, 2013)

td5771 said:


> pictures would help.


I've taken a couple of picture but can't insert them. What the heck is a URL? I try to cut & paste them but can't. I've ordered the rebuild kit plus point & condenser, so I guess its a moot point. Thanks for your help.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Will_Workforgear said:


> I've taken a couple of picture but can't insert them. What the heck is a URL? I try to cut & paste them but can't. I've ordered the rebuild kit plus point & condenser, so I guess its a moot point. Thanks for your help.


You cant upload photos directly from your home computer to a forum like this..(some forums you can, but those are uncommon)
For most internet discussion forums, you have to instead first upload your photos to a "photo hosting website"..such as imageshack, photobucket, flickr, etc..
then you can paste the link from that site, to this forum, to show your photos here..(sometimes your internet service provider will also provide you with some free storage space, along with your internet service, that you can use to host a personal webpage and/or some photos)

Scot


----------

